# jailbreak detection bypass for uber partner app



## sUBER hero

I have been using flex 2 to bypass jailbreak detection but with the recent 3.58.3 update it no longer works... Has anyone found a solution yet?


----------



## Vinnie Zoots

Same here, I'd rather not have to restore my phone


----------



## sUBER hero

ikr I'm contemplating restoring right now though... I just saw that nouberjailbreak has been updated on cydia... It says it works on 3.58.3 but it didn't work for me.


----------



## Emp9

yes i use a method to keep my jailbreak. its called flex , there is a youtube video on it.


----------



## Vinnie Zoots

I just tried the new version of nouberjailbreak as well with no luck. I emailed the author. The flex patch doesn't work anymore for version 3.58.3


----------



## Emp9

oh well sorry i am using the flex on my iphone 6 and updated the app it is working. weird mine is version 3.57.0 and im able to get my pings and no futher update.

maybe i got lucky being out of town all week and they no longer force the new upgrade because of flaws in it.


----------



## Vinnie Zoots

Lucky for you you haven't had to upgrade yet


----------



## Emp9

Vinnie Zoots said:


> Lucky for you you haven't had to upgrade yet


 well if i lose my jailbreak i wont be happy. i like my pandora downloads skips music and all my cydia goodies.


----------



## Vinnie Zoots

same here, i don't want to loose it either. I'm going to wait a few days and see if someone patches it. I just uninstalled the app and downloaded the version you are on, but it won't let me go online without upgrading back to 5.58.3. I think I have an old Iphone5C around, so worse case, I"ll pop the sim in there and use that while driving


----------



## Emp9

Vinnie Zoots said:


> same here, i don't want to loose it either. I'm going to wait a few days and see if someone patches it. I just uninstalled the app and downloaded the version you are on, but it won't let me go online without upgrading back to 5.58.3. I think I have an old Iphone5C around, so worse case, I"ll pop the sim in there and use that while driving


 we could unjailbreak and not upgrade firmware for the phone and rejailbreak when not driving but man thats a pain. im surprised i dont have to upgrade to 5.58. maybe it s a region thing.


----------



## Vinnie Zoots

Yeah it must be. I'm not sure where u are but I'm on the jersey shore and I cant avoid the upgrade.


----------



## sUBER hero

Wy wife has an iPhone 6 still on iOS 8.1.2 (also jailbroken) and her's didn't require an update either. She is still able to use 3.57.0. I wonder if it has to do with the iOS version. What versions are you guys on? I run 8.4 on a 6 plus.


----------



## sUBER hero

I'm not planning to drive again til Tuesday so hopefully there's a solution by then (other than to restore.) If you guys find anything please post it here, I'll do the same.


----------



## Vinnie Zoots

Will do. I'm on an iPhone5S running 8.1 (pangu) jail broken


----------



## Emp9

sUBER hero said:


> Wy wife has an iPhone 6 still on iOS 8.1.2 (also jailbroken) and her's didn't require an update either. She is still able to use 3.57.0. I wonder if it has to do with the iOS version. What versions are you guys on? I run 8.4 on a 6 plus.


 could be im on iphone 6 8.1 myself , i dont like upgrading when things are working well. and i am also on uber 3.57.0 without then asking me to upgrade again.


----------



## Vinnie Zoots

Good News! I just got an update from Tony Kraft, the developer of nouberjailbreak in Cydia, he sent me a link for a new Beta version of the package that fixed the error in V3.58.3, I'm sure that he'll be updating the Cydia package, but here is a direct link to the fix, thought I'd share. I had to post this way due to forum requirements. Download the DEB file, open in Ifile and use installer. Worked fine for me, I'm back on line. Big Thank you to Tony Kraft!


----------



## Shodi

Vinnie Zoots said:


> Good News! I just got an update from Tony Kraft, the developer of nouberjailbreak in Cydia, he sent me a link for a new Beta version of the package that fixed the error in V3.58.3, I'm sure that he'll be updating the Cydia package, but here is a direct link to the fix, thought I'd share. I had to post this way due to forum requirements. Download the DEB file, open in Ifile and use installer. Worked fine for me, I'm back on line. Big Thank you to Tony Kraft!


How did you do it ? Can you tell? thanks !


----------



## Vinnie Zoots

I can't post the link because of the forum requirements. Grab the highlighted URL in the screenshot and open it in Safari on ur phone. You'll also need to have Ifile installed on your device. Download the deb file from the link in safari. Choose to open the file in Ifile then choose installer. Then you are all done.


----------



## sUBER hero

Ok found one on flex 2 that works... It's called uber partner: Morocco


----------



## Vinnie Zoots

Nice find. I installed that one too. Still no probs


----------



## ChicagoHeat12

Emp9 said:


> oh well sorry i am using the flex on my iphone 6 and updated the app it is working. weird mine is version 3.57.0 and im able to get my pings and no futher update.
> 
> maybe i got lucky being out of town all week and they no longer force the new upgrade because of flaws in it.


I'm using Flex2 and for some reason too I'm not being forced to update the Uber app so I'm still on 3.57.0


----------



## Emp9

great news, in case im forced to upgrade uber soon, thanks guys,


----------



## Javico2k

Vinnie Zoots said:


> I can't post the link because of the forum requirements. Grab the highlighted URL in the screenshot and open it in Safari on ur phone. You'll also need to have Ifile installed on your device. Download the deb file from the link in safari. Choose to open the file in Ifile then choose installer. Then you are all done.


Thanks for the information I'm so glad to keep my JB 8.4 ...... Pays off to be a member of this community


----------



## Emp9

sUBER hero said:


> Ok found one on flex 2 that works... It's called uber partner: Morocco


cheers, this worked perfectly, i was forced to upgrade last night and the old option didnt work.


----------



## sUBER hero

They did it again! Uber partner v3.59.0 jailbreak patch not working... Post any solutions here.


----------



## Computerhead

there's someone on craigslist that found a way. I told i wanted to jailbreak my phone and he saw the uber app and explained to me that uber doesnt allow jailbroken phone but, i really wanted my phone jailbroken. So, he looked at some a youtube video and used some previous knowledge to how he explained it "trick" the app into to thinking i had the lastest version. So, i kept the older version and since the flex bypass work on 3.58. I was good to go. This is his link give him a try.


----------



## j t

Computerhead, can you do us all a huge favor and open ifunbox, find your app, and hit 'copy to pc' and then attach the ipa here. I really need to drive and if he's found a way to change the version number it should be rolled up into that file. I can then install it manually and drive tonight  (@iostonykraft should also be coming through for us soon)


----------



## j t

I suspect that computerhead may actually be the person on craiglist. This guy was pretty standoffish and did not want to give back and or help the community. He just wanted his 20 bucks. Basically: version number in metadata and info plist's. You can get at it from there.


----------



## Javico2k

I been working on a jailbroken iPhone 6 plus and used Vinnie Zoots method in this thread and it's great. I drove last night.


----------



## sUBER hero

j t said:


> I suspect that computerhead may actually be the person on craiglist. This guy was pretty standoffish and did not want to give back and or help the community. He just wanted his 20 bucks. Basically: version number in metadata and info plist's. You can get at it from there.


I figured out how to do that on ifile:
Go the the Uber Partner app and find "iTunesMetadata.plist"... Open in text viewer and hit "edit" anywhere you see the version number "3.58.3" change it to "3.59.0" (I found it twice)
Then open UberDriver.app and scroll down to find "Info.plist" do the same thing in that file... Reboot device and you're done... Now the uber app with think it is the updated version and let you go online... Hope this helps you guys too!


----------



## Geanyesboy

sUBER hero said:


> I figured out how to do that on ifile:
> Go the the Uber Partner app and find "iTunesMetadata.plist"... Open in text viewer and hit "edit" anywhere you see the version number "3.58.3" change it to "3.59.0" (I found it twice)
> Then open UberDriver.app and scroll down to find "Info.plist" do the same thing in that file... Reboot device and you're done... Now the uber app with think it is the updated version and let you go online... Hope this helps you guys too!


I don't understand how to do this? Do I open up ifile then search for uber app? Can you post step by step. Sorry I'm lost??


----------



## Djphillie04

I just had to update my app and now NoUberJailbreak is working for me anymore. Help!


----------



## Badmash251

Djphillie04 said:


> I just had to update my app and now NoUberJailbreak is working for me anymore. Help!


You forgot the main word, NoUberJailbreak is NOT working....!

Snap, they are upping their game so we all should too!


----------



## Djphillie04

Rehman Ashraf said:


> You forgot the main word, NoUberJailbreak is NOT working....!
> 
> Snap, they are upping their game so we all should too!


I'm sorry. Yea this has me all messed up. Is there a tweak to fix this?!


----------



## John Van De Kamp

Djphillie04 said:


> I'm sorry. Yea this has me all messed up. Is there a tweak to fix this?!


Read the previous posts. Morocco 2 on Flex helps to solve this issue, though in this case you cannot run the app in the background.


----------



## Badmash251

John Van De Kamp said:


> Read the previous posts. Morocco 2 on Flex helps to solve this issue, though in this case you cannot run the app in the background.


I do have Flex 2 and I do not see so called Morocco 2 patch. I do have the beta version from official repo, could that be the cause of that patch not showing up on my end.

Installed the other one but no patch with that name!


----------



## Beemer818

Where is the Morocco 2? How do I get it.


----------



## Beemer818

Taisir Jabba said:


> Guys I found a fix in Flex 2 called Morocco 2. It works to disable the jaillbreak detection with the 3.59.0 version but when I press the home button to leave the app in the background and do other stuff, it inmediately tells me that I´m offline. Please help


Where do I find the Morocco 2. I have flex 2 but don't kn where to find that morroco2


----------



## Djphillie04

I couldn't find the Morocco 2 patch either. I have the full version of Flex 2 on my phone. Also is it too late to do the hack with iFile being I have the very latest update?


----------



## John Van De Kamp

For those, who don't have Flex - 




Search "uploads on server cracker" and the "uber - marocco 2" is there.

BUT.

UBER Partner will no longer work on background.
Also, as I just experienced, its navigation won't work...

So I am updating my iPhone to iOS 8.4 aka unjailbreaking until a normal fix is found.


----------



## Djphillie04

Dang man.... Welp looks like I'm about to lose my jailbreak. *sad face*


----------



## John Van De Kamp

Djphillie04 said:


> Dang man.... Welp looks like I'm about to lose my jailbreak. *sad face*


Well, iOS 8.4 can also be jailbroken. So just have to wait for a working fix and return to jailbroken state


----------



## Beemer818

John Van De Kamp said:


> For those, who don't have Flex -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search "uploads on server cracker" and the "uber - marocco 2" is there.
> 
> BUT.
> 
> UBER Partner will no longer work on background.
> Also, as I just experienced, its navigation won't work...
> 
> So I am updating my iPhone to iOS 8.4 aka unjailbreaking until a normal fix is found.


The server cracked on the actual flex2?.....prier to me using the flex2...b4 today's update iwas using the ifile bypass.


----------



## Beemer818

Djphillie04 said:


> Dang man.... Welp looks like I'm about to lose my jailbreak. *sad face*


I also don't want unjailbreak...I'm sure some1 is already working on a method to bypass...if I were you I would wait another hour or so


----------



## UbermanNJ

I tried the marocco 2 from Flex 2 and I was able to log on. Only thing I see different is that on the main screen it doesnt say Plug in AUX to enable music. I don't care about that.


----------



## Beemer818

UbermanNJ said:


> I tried the marocco 2 from Flex 2 and I was able to log on. Only thing I see different is that on the main screen it doesnt say Plug in AUX to enable music. I don't care about that.


How do I find that morocco 2? What are the steps I have flex2 but don't understand how to find it?


----------



## UbermanNJ

*John Van De Kamp posted a video on this page which goes over step by step on how to find morocco 2*


----------



## UbermanNJ

I just recieved a request but the navigation won't work. Had to cancel the trip. I guess it would work but with no navigation and that is key. I guess no fully working hack yet. Boo imma have to get an Uber phone and pay them $10 weekly fee smh.


----------



## Taisir Jabba

Yeah but if we think about it, this means that every 2 weeks after each update Uber will patch our bypass for the jailbreak detection so... We will be in this situation every 15 days..?


----------



## Beemer818

I just finished a trip with the uber Macorron 2 and the navigation doesn't work and you can't pressed arrived once you're at the location and had to use waze to navigate. In other words it sux! Does anyone have a better updated patch without any issues?


----------



## Djphillie04

So how did you start the trip if you could press arrive?


----------



## Emp9

Djphillie04 said:


> I couldn't find the Morocco 2 patch either. I have the full version of Flex 2 on my phone. Also is it too late to do the hack with iFile being I have the very latest update?


its there you may have skipped it , says uber partner first then morocco. like this uber partner: morocco 2 its a real pain scrolling down to the U's

i guess i will use Waze for navi no big deal for me as i like it anyway and i want to keep my jb.


----------



## Javico2k

Morocco 2 doesn't work since you can't use GPS. Also won't be able to start a trip so it's useless. This sucks.


----------



## Javico2k

There's a patch called uber partners with today's date on flex 2 . Seems to work fine 7/22/2015

Just tried it and it kicks you offline if you move away from app......its a pain


----------



## Beemer818

Javico2k said:


> There's a patch called uber partners with today's date on flex 2 . Seems to work fine 7/22/2015


That patch doesn't download on my end. It says installed but nothing there


----------



## BobbyATX

Taisir Jabba said:


> I upgraded to 3.59.0 and now I dont know how to use it with my jailbroken iphone. I can´t find anything that will work in Flex 2, I used the morocco one.


Tried Morocco2 but didn't work. Boots you offline once you close the app.


Beemer818 said:


> That patch doesn't download on my end. It says installed but nothing there


Delete all of your patches and then reinstall. It doesn't work anyway. Same result as Morocco2


----------



## Beemer818

BobbyATX said:


> Tried Morocco2 but didn't work. Boots you offline once you close the app.
> 
> Delete all of your patches and then reinstall. It doesn't work anyway. Same result as Morocco2


Oh ok wack. Yeah I've tried all options that people mentioned but I think I'm just going to update and restore...it doesn't seem like anyone one has figured it out yet...and the marocco 2 I worked on it a bit and sux no arrived now option on app and no gps given.


----------



## UbermanNJ

there is a new 7/22/2015 Uber Partner but still not able to use GPS but you are able to press the arrive button. I took today off to see If anyone found anything. Imma just unjailbreak until somone comes up with a solution or I get an Uber phone. Whack Uber suxs not liking them anymore.


----------



## BobbyATX

DOES NOT WORK FINE


----------



## Javico2k

Yea it's glitchy....uber app kicks you offline if you move away from it. Well this sucks


----------



## UbermanNJ

well imma back up my cydia and in the morning check back here and if nothing goodbye jailbreak. smh


----------



## Javico2k

What do you use to back up cydia anyways


----------



## BrianD199

cut the apple addiction, get a android, ive been using uber on iphone for 5 months and just switched to galaxy s6 and its great.. more options configuring your phone.


----------



## UbermanNJ

is your phone rooted ?


----------



## BrianD199

ya rooted


----------



## Beemer818

UbermanNJ said:


> there is a new 7/22/2015 Uber Partner but still not able to use GPS but you are able to press the arrive button. I took today off to see If anyone found anything. Imma just unjailbreak until somone comes up with a solution or I get an Uber phone. Whack Uber suxs not liking them anymore.


Yeah whack!!...I just restored my iPhone it's stupid that uber would disable jail broken phones. Lyft in the other hand I don't have a problem with!, only bad thing is it's not as busy as stupid uber


----------



## Emp9

brillant that morroco 2 or the new july 22 2105 flex patchdo not let you start the bloody trip;. smh , i guess i need to unjailbreak for now. not sure why uber is focusing so much on this when they so many things to fix and make work properly.

agian for all nothing is working at the moment and you cant start the trip if you do find one that lets you log in.


----------



## trdlsj

I can check this issue if somebody need. could contract me with app WEICHAT. my number is tttrrrddd


----------



## uberbk1

Deleted


----------



## Emp9

anyone hear anything yet of one that works fully not just sign on? is uber reverifing when you try to start a trip, i got the error malfunction messages.


----------



## UbermanNJ

I had to restore my phone and order an Uber phone. Sux I have to pay a deposit fee of $200. Last time I got a phone without a deposit. Imma see if I can get one without it. Been 24hours and already I miss my Jailbreak.


----------



## Badmash251

Emp9 said:


> anyone hear anything yet of one that works fully not just sign on? is uber reverifing when you try to start a trip, i got the error malfunction messages.


uberbk1 suggestion does work but only to bypass the jb msg, when you accept a trip, no button to navigate nor arrived button show up!


----------



## Javico2k

UbermanNJ said:


> I had to restore my phone and order an Uber phone. Sux I have to pay a deposit fee of $200. Last time I got a phone without a deposit. Imma see if I can get one without it. Been 24hours and already I miss my Jailbreak.


I had an old iPhone 4S so I wireless tether it from my jailbroken 6 plus...... It's been working fine so far


----------



## Eric Wang

Hi Guys, I'm from China and I have a solution to help you guys to get back to Uber with your jailed iphones. Go to Cydia to add a resource "82flex", then search "Xcon" in this resource. After you install the plugin "Xcon", you are Okay to use Uber V3.59.0.

I bought this solution from someone with 25 CNY ( about 4 USD) and I am willing to share with you guys.

Have a nice day and enjoy.


----------



## uberbk1

It works, xCon can bypass Jailbreak detection in AppStore application. It can be found on another repo, but the 40 beta 5 version on 82flex is newest. Thanks Eric. 

Most repo is free.


----------



## Patric N

I can also confirm that xCon works on v3.59.0, just did 3 rides with my iPad mini...
I installed xCon for free from repo biteyourapple 

/Patric


----------



## Metalhead

Just installed Xcon from BiteYourApple. I can also confirm this works. Thank you guys!


----------



## sUBER hero

Use biteyourapple:
repo.
biteyourapple.
net


----------



## Metalhead

use biteyourapple at : repo dot biteyourapple dot net


----------



## Range rover

Ok guys, I installed xcon with the (green apple logo), but still get kick off the app when I try and open another app at the same time. I'm I doing something wrong, I'm I supposed to install something else? please help, would like to get this fixed before I go on the road today, I'm already running behind
I didnt find 82flex, so I searched for xcon on Cydia and downloaded it, but still not able to open another app at the same time, its very boring when you waiting for a ping so I really need to use other apps to kill the time.


----------



## Javico2k

Delete any prior version of patches. Close the uber app completely. Download the xcon that's from biteyourapplenet. Open the uber app ..... It's working fine as I'm driving right now.


----------



## Range rover

Javico2k said:


> Delete any prior version of patches. Close the uber app completely. Download the xcon that's from biteyourapplenet. Open the uber app ..... It's working fine as I'm driving right now.


I just unchecked all the patches that I installed on flex2 and we are good to gooooo! thanks Javico2k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Javico2k

See uber on the background


----------



## dwine

Hey there! So I've tried this and it's still not letting me log in to uber? I'm jail broken iOS 8.4 on iPhone 6 plus. I had flex 2 installed (I uninstalled it) so no patches are currently running. I have Xcon installed From bite your apple in cydia and it still won't work? Is there something I'm forgetting?


----------



## Javico2k

Close uber app completely.


----------



## dwine

Yeah I closed it out still won't let me????


----------



## sUBER hero

What Version of Xcon are you using? You need to have v 40~beta5


----------



## dwine

Yes I'm using that version only that installed? Still won't open?


----------



## Javico2k

Reinstall flex 2 ..... Uncheck any patches there or delete them. Flex 2 is a platform..... Having deleted it doesn't necessarily mean patches aren't running


----------



## dwine

I did that reinstalled and deleted every uber patch? Still won't work?


----------



## dwine

Is there any other known methods that currently work with v3.59.0? Xcon isn't working for me for some reason


----------



## Javico2k

I don't know another option. I would try everything from scratch. Delete the uber app. Delete xcon ...Hard reset the phone....if that don't work then connect to a computer and reconfigure the phone and jailbreak it again. Sorry you're going through that


----------



## dwine

Yeah it's frustrating. I really appreciate the help though  I also just noticed that the version I'm currently on is 3.58.3 now does it have to 3.59.0 to work? If so where can get the most up to date uber partner app?


----------



## sUBER hero

Ok for version 3.58.3 I think the flex 2 patch uber partner: morocco still works


----------



## dwine

Yeah morocco 2 is working as of now after I updated the app 3.59.0, hopefully it lasts


----------



## PoorBasterd

Javico2k said:


> I had an old iPhone 4S so I wireless tether it from my jailbroken 6 plus...... It's been working fine so far


I've been doing the same thing with my Sammy Note 2 tethered to me JB iPhone 6 Plus. Works OK. Now, heres the joke: my Note 2 is rooted, yet they don't try to detect that on the Android version.


----------



## PoorBasterd

UbermanNJ said:


> I had to restore my phone and order an Uber phone. Sux I have to pay a deposit fee of $200. Last time I got a phone without a deposit. Imma see if I can get one without it. Been 24hours and already I miss my Jailbreak.


There is no way I'm going to unjailbreak my 6 Plus just to use one app. Travis can go f*** himself!


----------



## hunglikehamster

Xcon worked for me! Now I am able to run Uber app in background without getting knocked offline every time. Thanks a bunch Eric Wang!!


----------



## TessTT

Where can I download the Uber partner app ? I couldn't find it.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12

Guys, Flex 2 isn't need. Check the BigBoss Repo for NoUbDriver Jailbreak. It was recently updated to work with 3.59.0...you're welcome


----------



## j t

Is anyone else having this problem, uber forced me to 3.60.2, which xcon and the tweak do not work on.

So I'm using 3.59.0 with updated 3.60.2 plist

BUT my completed trips are NOT showing up?! They must have made a big change in how trips are done.



ChicagoHeat12 said:


> Guys, Flex 2 isn't need. Check the BigBoss Repo for NoUbDriver Jailbreak. It was recently updated to work with 3.59.0...you're welcome


Except for the fact that uber is now on 3.60.2 and both xcon and noubdriver jailbreak doesn't work anymore.


----------



## kilowatt

NoUbDriverJailbreak is working for me.


----------



## sUBER hero

Xcon still works for me on v3.60.2


----------



## ChicagoHeat12

No doubt they monitor these pages and act accordingly. IDC. It's still going to be a cancel fest until the rates are better or fire me


----------



## kilowatt

kilowatt said:


> NoUbDriverJailbreak is working for me.


Ok, I just realized my nav isn't working, dammit. Has anyone used the driver app with an old phone that's tethered? I have a 4S with no cell service that I can use. Just wondering if it would work with my hotspot from my 6 Plus.


----------



## j t

kilowatt said:


> Ok, I just realized my nav isn't working, dammit. Has anyone used the driver app with an old phone that's tethered? I have a 4S with no cell service that I can use. Just wondering if it would work with my hotspot from my 6 Plus.


Yes, I was tethering a non-jailbroken 4s to my five before it got stolen and it worked beautifully. Then I was tethering an android phone before the nand flash corrupted and it worked very well.

Beauty of both solutions is that uber doesn't kill your freaking audio every time you start a trip when you do it like that. I keep two hands free mounts in my car so one phone is always navigating and the jb one is always on pandora with unlimited skips. Do it man, it's the perfect setup. (I'm about to buy a 4s with a cracked screen to do this with)

For anyone not doing this, I used activator to hotkey volume up to play/pause audio. That was when I arrive/start/end a trip, I can just blip it once and the music starts back up.


----------



## kilowatt

j t said:


> Yes, I was tethering a non-jailbroken 4s to my five before it got stolen and it worked beautifully. Then I was tethering an android phone before the nand flash corrupted and it worked very well.
> 
> Beauty of both solutions is that uber doesn't kill your freaking audio every time you start a trip when you do it like that. I keep two hands free mounts in my car so one phone is always navigating and the jb one is always on pandora with unlimited skips. Do it man, it's the perfect setup. (I'm about to buy a 4s with a cracked screen to do this with)
> 
> For anyone not doing this, I used activator to hotkey volume up to play/pause audio. That was when I arrive/start/end a trip, I can just blip it once and the music starts back up.


Thanks for the info. Looks like this is going to be my set up going forward.


----------



## kilowatt

NoUbDriverJailbreak had and update today that fixes the nav issue. Everything seems to be good for me now on 3.59.


----------



## Badmash251

I am getting Malfunction Error when I press Arrived!

Nav works fine and way bill as well but I can't get pass Arrived button when I arrive at pick up location!

Also, when I upgrade via app to 3.59.0, I can't select my car because it shows No Vehicle Registered!


----------



## Mattyyy_p

iPhone 6 8.3 jailbroken w/ xCon 40~beta5 and Uber Partner 3.60.2. Everything still working fine. 

P.S - xCon causes my snapchat to exit upon opening so I just add/remove the tweak beforr/after driving.


----------



## sammsmd

V3.61.2 is out anybody have any experience so far.


----------



## Emp9

i think im getting tired of this cat and mouse game. im going to add a line and keep that phone for uber.


----------



## Micmac

Emp9 said:


> i think im getting tired of this cat and mouse game. im going to add a line and keep that phone for uber.


Just buy an IPod ,JB your iPhone and Connect iPod to your iPhone wifi and start ubering with it no need a new line !!


----------



## Mattyyy_p

3.61.1 still working for me iOS8.3 xCon 40~beta5


----------



## Emp9

Micmac said:


> Just buy an IPod ,JB your iPhone and Connect iPod to your iPhone wifi and start ubering with it no need a new line !!


 great idea , ill use my sons old ipod touch.


----------



## bereal

First time here guys. I jb iphone 4 iosroaming. Then installed Uber Partner. Logged in then right after logged out. 5 minutes later I received a call from my uber number. Very weird situation. Any thoughts?

V3.64.0 still working just fine


----------



## Maxim Tansky

*NoUbDriverJailbreak* is working for me. Uber V3.66.1 (iPhone 5 iOS 8.4)


----------



## Mongol

Uber just updated the driver app to 3.69.1 bypassing jailbreak with NOUBJAILBREAK can not begin the trip. Any advice??


----------



## Mongol

Maxim Tansky said:


> *NoUbDriverJailbreak* is working for me. Uber V3.66.1 (iPhone 5 iOS 8.4)


3.69.1 can not begin the trip. Any advice?


----------



## Beezure

Mongol said:


> 3.69.1 can not begin the trip. Any advice?


Same issues ...not sure why people can use rooted android devices but we can't use jailbroken iOS devices....


----------



## Patric N




----------



## cruber

Mongol said:


> 3.69.1 can not begin the trip. Any advice?


Yes same here. I been using a friends phone


----------



## cruber

I think u have to add this repo for the noubdriverjailbreak to get updated


----------



## TortiMontana

Works to get the bypass but I haven't tried it on the road yet.


----------



## Bklyn77

TortiMontana said:


> Works to get the bypass but I haven't tried it on the road yet.


Any luck is that a working update ?


----------



## Bklyn77

cruber said:


> I think u have to add this repo for the noubdriverjailbreak to get updated


??


----------



## werty

There is no update. It's the same release as before yesterday's Uber update.

In fact, it's not even on that repo any more.


----------



## Bklyn77

O


werty said:


> There is no update. It's the same release as before yesterday's Uber update.


k thanks


----------



## UberNorthStar

Hi, TortiMontana, Beezure, Patric N, cruber, and werty.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.
*
UNS


----------



## werty

Any updates on the trip start/end issue? Some people have solved it via some update from Cydia but they refuse to say how unless you pay them...


----------



## Bklyn77

werty said:


> Any updates on the trip start/end issue? Some people have solved it via some update from Cydia but they refuse to say how unless you pay them...


Its a lie dont pay no one


----------



## werty

It's not a lie, someone showed me what appeared to be a working iPhone today.

Edit: on second thought, after looking into it further I think it might have been a scam. Sigh...


----------



## Bklyn77

werty said:


> It's not a lie, someone showed me what appeared to be a working iPhone today.


So pay then goodluck


----------



## werty

I'm not going to pay for this info, I'm just saying that there's a chance these people aren't scammers and there really is a fix. Who knows...


----------



## Bukrub

1.


----------



## sammsmd

Hey guys the only solution I found was to use cyd impactor and remove jb. Will erase all data but will keep you on current iOS. Hope it helps.


----------



## cruber

Bklyn77 said:


> ??


No. It didnt work


----------



## cruber

UberNorthStar said:


> Hi, TortiMontana, Beezure, Patric N, cruber, and werty.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Please read your Partnership Agreement.
> 
> New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.
> *
> UNS


What do you mean?


----------



## cruber

UberPal said:


> Guys maybe if you donated and stop being CHEAP we would have updates. I always donate, this app will pay itself a thousand times I would gladly pay for a solution those who won't pay don't deserve to play.
> Wish there was a way to bypass the Uber updates, once this thing works I don't ever want to update Uber app again. Im will to pay for a solution.


U cant not update. Uber app wont work


----------



## UberNorthStar

cruber said:


> What do you mean?


Click on "Binding Arbitration" in the quote. You will get the info you want there.


----------



## Bklyn77

werty said:


> I'm not going to pay for this info, I'm just saying that there's a chance these people aren't scammers and there really is a fix. Who knows...


Try xcon let me know if it works


----------



## UberPal

I wonder if this would work on an ANDROID phone I would buy a phone today on craigslist.


----------



## sammsmd

Bukrub why update when you can use cydia impactor. It will delete all your data but it will unjailbreak the device and keep it on your current iOS. No need to update


----------



## UlBYEFRT

Just restore my phone without JB.......


----------



## Elevy

I am going back to an android tablet for now


----------



## cruber

As of today. There is nothing you can do. I had to buy another iphone 6 just for uber


----------



## Elevy

I am now using an Android phone via tether to my iPhone 6+ to allow me to still use the UBER partner app.


----------



## FlowLive

I just signed up to reply and add a bit to this issue.

I just want to say, it is in fact not letting pickup on first try, but if you kill the app (double tap and move up) and restart it, you will likely be able to start the ride! 
It's not just an ios9 issue as I am using 8.4 and since the mentionned update it has been behaving this way. 

So you might be able to start the ride or not, sometimes it took me as much as 10 tries, and also at times you will have to drive just a tiny bit for the green "Start ride" to appear...
When you arrive at destination dont even bother trying to end the ride, it will give an error, again, kill the app and relaunch and this always work after the first try!

I know it's pathetic but at least you wouldnt have to buy a new phone just for that!

I do have a spare Android and it looks even better on there than ios, but dear god, dont buy a new phone just for uber, go with a cheaper ipod touch or android tablet!

I really hope they come up with a fix for the stupidity of blocking jailbroken devices, because it's not even blocking people who fake location effectvely.
I get why some would do that, but I am in no way supporting this. 
Hopefully someone will wise up at Uber and understand it's also the customers time they are impacting, taking 2-3 minutes when you pick someone up and be like "well I don't know what happened since the last update..."

It looks bad for Uber and it doesnt show respect for customers that are sometimes in a rush...

Btw, I wonder if anyone know how we can do anything about a customer that makes you wait?

I remember when I received "training" I was told that after 5 minutes if the person didnt show we could cancel and there would be a charge for the customer, but even after waiting 10 minutes I have no option to do anything.
Cannot contact the person, cannot go offline, nothing! Is this another behavior of the NoUbDriverJailbreak?


----------



## Bukrub

Just send an email to [email protected]. Give them the trip # and tell them the story. They normally answer within an hour or 2. I get the majority of my cancelled added back. I keep a draft of my email to them and just copy and paste the trip. This is what I send.
I was not paid for the run above. I arrived on location, attempted contact and waited over 5 minutes. I set a stop watch on every run and never cancel before 5:20 seconds. So let's not waste either of our time by saying I wasn't there long enough when I absolutely was. Please remember that Houston's cancel fee is $6.


----------



## FlowLive

Thanks for your reply Bukrub, I did manage to have the issue fixed.
You gotta remove NoUbDriverJailbreak and xCon if you had it installed and install xCon from the repo iostonykraft.github.io

Then, everything works! Even the contact button to call/text!
Next step is to try ios9, as xCon is apparently working in ios9 now!

So no need for another phone at this point! I hope this helps someone.

Cheers!


----------



## Randy brooks

Emp9 said:


> yes i use a method to keep my jailbreak. its called flex , there is a youtube video on it.


I may try this tomorrow if it is still working at this time


----------



## Sandwichman

Randy brooks said:


> I may try this tomorrow if it is still working at this time


Ive been trying flex its not working


----------



## Sandwichman

I tried this method on jailbreak iOS 9.0.2 it didn't work . I did noubdriverjailbreak works I can't start the trip



FlowLive said:


> Thanks for your reply Bukrub, I did manage to have the issue fixed.
> You gotta remove NoUbDriverJailbreak and xCon if you had it installed and install xCon from the repo iostonykraft.github.io
> 
> Then, everything works! Even the contact button to call/text!
> Next step is to try ios9, as xCon is apparently working in ios9 now!
> 
> So no need for another phone at this point! I hope this helps someone.
> 
> Cheers!


rie


----------



## Randy brooks

Sandwichman said:


> I tried this method on jailbreak iOS 9.0.2 it didn't work . I did noubdriverjailbreak works I can't start the trip
> 
> rie


Ok thanks for the info. If you find one that works for iOS 9.0.2 please let me know. I did the same thing you did. I couldn't start the trip ether.


----------



## Sandwichman

Randy brooks said:


> Ok thanks for the info. If you find one that works for iOS 9.0.2 please let me know. I did the same thing you did. I couldn't start the trip ether.


I'm trying the noubdriverjailbreak tweak but can't start the trip


----------



## Mattyyy_p

xCon 40~beta5 was still working on iPhone 6 iOS 8.4 w/ latest Uber Partner app (3.72.0). Just updated to iOS 9.0.2 and xCon 40~beta5 no longer working (springboard crashes). NoUBjailbreak doesn't give jailbreak warning but haven't tried it on an actual ride.


----------



## Florian21

NoUBjailbreak won't work unfortunalty, ousted tried it. Must wait for new updates either from icon or noubjailbreak


----------



## Bukrub

Noubjailbreak will not be updated according to its author. Ubers jailbreak detection is now server based which creates problems.


----------



## calvinlenyc

I tried to use mock location on Android tablet. But Uber detected and didn't allow it. Does anyone know how to do it on Android?


----------



## Oslouber

I'm trying the noubdriverjailbreak tweak but can't start the trip. Iphone 6+ ios 9.0.2


----------



## PoorBasterd

Bklyn77 said:


> Try xcon let me know if it works


The developer of xCon says he will be updating it soon.

In the meantime, I'm using an old Android phone tethered to my iPhone. Travis can get on his knees and worship my phalus if he thinks I'm going to unjailbreak my iPhone just to use it for Über.


----------



## sUBER hero

Xcon 41 is working... Used it all day yesterday with no issues... Found it at this repo: jailbreakvideo.ru


----------



## PoorBasterd

sUBER hero said:


> Xcon 41 is working... Used it all day yesterday with no issues... Found it at this repo: jailbreakvideo.ru


Installed xCon 41 and was able to log in. But the problem of late is being able to start a trip. When my daughter gets home later, I'll have her request a trip while standing next to her so it will come to me. Then I'll test to see if I can start and end the trip before I actually take it to the road

Big-ups to *sUber hero* for letting us know about xCon 41! <fist bump>


----------



## sUBER hero

I did the same thing to check... Btw... You can actually request and give a ride from the same phone... Just log in to the Uber app with a different account than the one you are logged into the Uber partner app... (I used my wife's)


----------



## Sandwichman

Which version of the uber partner app did you try this on?


----------



## sUBER hero

3.75.1


----------



## Sandwichman

And this is legit not problems including start trip?


----------



## sUBER hero

I made 11 trips yesterday no problem.


----------



## Sandwichman

Now quick question is there any way to add tweaks? Like some people used use the tweak to fake your gps location


----------



## sUBER hero

there is a tweak called "Fake GPS Pro (something in Chinese)" I've used it with MLB at bat, but never for Uber so I'm not sure if it works with Uber.


----------



## Oslouber

sUBER hero said:


> Xcon 41 is working... Used it all day yesterday with no issues... Found it at this repo: jailbreakvideo.ru


Yes it's working fine


----------



## Sandwichman

If only my iPhone didn't upgrade to 9.1


----------



## mouchers

sUBER hero said:


> Xcon 41 is working... Used it all day yesterday with no issues... Found it at this repo: jailbreakvideo.ru


Thank You, Cant wait to try it on my iPhone 6+ this weekend I had to restore my iPhone 5. I just started driving for Uber and my first rider got a free ride since i couldn't start the trip with NoUbDriverJailbreak. By the time I got home, restored, and had my iPhone 5 ready the trip had already been cancelled.

Hello To All at UberPeople.net Looks like a good informative website. Looking forward to becoming a part of this great community.


----------



## mouchers

Has anyone had a chance to test Xcon 4.1 with Uber v3.76.2? I can go online but can't test if I can start the trip


----------



## Sandwichman

Send your self a ping haha


----------



## Whiteorchids

Sandwichman said:


> Send your self a ping haha


Help!! How do I go online. Noubdriverjaikbreak not working?


----------



## mouchers

Whiteorchids said:


> Help!! How do I go online. Noubdriverjaikbreak not working?


Try this.. Please report back if you're able to start the trip...



sUBER hero said:


> Xcon 41 is working... Used it all day yesterday with no issues... Found it at this repo: jailbreakvideo.ru


----------



## Whiteorchids

mouchers said:


> Try this.. Please report back if you're able to start the trip...


Has this worked for everyone else?


----------



## Whiteorchids

PoorBasterd said:


> Installed xCon 41 and was able to log in. But the problem of late is being able to start a trip. When my daughter gets home later, I'll have her request a trip while standing next to her so it will come to me. Then I'll test to see if I can start and end the trip before I actually take it to the road
> 
> Big-ups to *sUber hero* for letting us know about xCon 41! <fist bump>


Did it work?


----------



## PoorBasterd

Whiteorchids said:


> Did it work?


Yes. It works beautifully. I highly rrecommend it.


----------



## mouchers

Whiteorchids said:


> Has this worked for everyone else?


I finally had a chance to try it myself this weekend using Uber v3.77.2 jailbroken on iPhone 6 Plus iOS 9.0.2 working 100%


----------



## calvinlenyc

Does anyone know how to test if "start trip" button works? I request Uber from another account on the same phone. But I try not to get charged when i cancel. Thanks!


----------



## Wyreless

I have not had opportunity to start trip but I can login and all works fine so far. I thank all who contributed to this thread. I had a CYDIA tweak called NoUbDriverJailbreak from another author who said he was stopping work and it was being removed from CYDIA after the last time UBER broke it. So this is great I am using UBER ver 3.78.2

NOTE: I am now using on 3.79.1 without any issues


----------



## Zonk118

Any tried this with Uber 3.79.1? I'm still using IOS 8.4.1 haha does that matter? What should I do now?


----------



## Wyreless

Zonk118 said:


> Any tried this with Uber 3.79.1? I'm still using IOS 8.4.1 haha does that matter? What should I do now?


I am now using on 3.79.1 without any issues. My iPHONE 5 is running 8.1 so I would think that 8.4.1 will be fine.


----------



## ralphtheman

Xcon 40 beta5 on 9.0.2 still does not open the jailbreak detection on the Uber Partners app does anyone know how I can fix the issue.


----------



## Wyreless

ralphtheman said:


> Xcon 40 beta5 on 9.0.2 still does not open the jailbreak detection on the Uber Partners app does anyone know how I can fix the issue.


Ralphman. being I am sure UBER has someone watching sites for these tweaks, Im gonna send you what I am using in a PM. Last thing I want is help them break this tweak. I hate not having on my iPHONE and have to always use my IPAD.

.


----------



## Sandwichman

Hello I have an iPhone 6 Plus iOS 9.1 with the newest uber partner app

I want to jailbreak and use tweaks is there anyway anyone can help me?
Ps. iOS 9.2 came out I didn't want to update it unless I have to


----------



## Wyreless

Sandwichman,
Let me give you my opinion. I am using an IPHONE 5 with 8.1 Jailbroken. Yes, I like being able to use the APP on a Jailbroken phone for the obvious advantages. But, that being said, it can be an ongoing battle. One day your tweak is working and the next day UBER figures out a way to stop it. A few days go by someone else comes up with another method or improves an existing one. As long as you are prepared to deal with that, then go ahead. But just be it knoen, I have had to re fix my phone to run the APP 3 times and I have been with UBER less then 60 days.
Ball is in your court.


----------



## Sandwichman

Wyreless 
Thanks for the update
I think I might jailbreak to use the Internet from my
Phone to my iPad


----------



## Wyreless

Sandwichman said:


> Wyreless
> Thanks for the update
> I think I might jailbreak to use the Internet from my
> Phone to my iPad


No problem. In fact that what I was doing whenever I couldnt get the Partner app to run on the iPHONE 5 was use my IPAD. No remeber, whatever Tablet or IPAD you use MUST have GPS operational or you will not be able to use the app. At first everything looks all rosey and great, then you answer a ping and you see you are not moving. The PAX will not see you moving either. I found this out the hardway. for anyone reading this, if you have an IPAD with a Cellular Modem installed, mine worked without even having service (GSM version )Also, if you are looking to buy a device, get an UNLOCKED GSM device and then sign up for the TMOBILE Prepaid Data for the tablet. You get 200MB for Free every month for life of the device.


----------



## Sandwichman

I have an iPad that has location services does that count?


----------



## Wyreless

Sandwichman said:


> I have an iPad that has location services does that count?


Nope. Sorry. The iOS uses WiFi to locate you for Location services. But that is not the same as using GPS. It is not fast enough. So unfortunately, its either go with the Jailbreak and the hack to allow the Partner app to work and hope that UBER doesnt catch it. Or, you need get yourself a device that has a real GPS Chip in it. sorry for bad news, but at least you knew in advance and saved you some hassle trying to figure out why you werent working right.


----------



## Sandwichman

Oh man thank you so much for letting me know I will go through knowing that now it's a bummer I really wanted to use my iPad only using Wi-Fi through my iPhone hotspot


----------



## ralphtheman

Anyone found problems to fix Flex 2 for Uber 3.94?


----------



## PoorBasterd

Add the http://jailbreakvideo.ru/ repo in Cydia and install JVIcons. Works way better.


----------



## Wyreless

PoorBasterd said:


> Add the http://jailbreakvideo.ru/ repo in Cydia and install JVIcons. Works way better.


I agree, has worked flawlessly for me.


----------



## ralphtheman

Anyone know how the Destination on flex 2 works, Its not working on the new Uber updates.


----------



## Sandwichman

So I have iOS 9.2.1 still can't jailbreak mehh


----------



## afrojoe824

PoorBasterd and Wyreless

Does the xCon download allow you to start trip and end trip? I just finally downloaded xCon on my iPhone. But other posters has said it has given them issues as far as starting or ending trips. I do have a rooted Note4 as well, but I honestly prefer using my iPhone for uber. It's just I jailbroke it for tethering of my unlimited data.

Trying to determine if I could even seamlessly just turn on the uber app on my note and continue from where my iPhone left off. That seemed unsuccessful and perhaps further research might be needed. It seems my lyft app if turned online my iPhone is also online on my Note 4 and mirrors everything that's going on the iPhone. So if iPhone freezes, I could just switch phones. Doesn't seem to be the case for uBer.


----------



## PoorBasterd

afrojoe824 said:


> PoorBasterd and Wyreless
> 
> Does the xCon download allow you to start trip and end trip? I just finally downloaded xCon on my iPhone. But other posters has said it has given them issues as far as starting or ending trips. I do have a rooted Note4 as well, but I honestly prefer using my iPhone for uber. It's just I jailbroke it for tethering of my unlimited data.
> 
> Trying to determine if I could even seamlessly just turn on the uber app on my note and continue from where my iPhone left off. That seemed unsuccessful and perhaps further research might be needed. It seems my lyft app if turned online my iPhone is also online on my Note 4 and mirrors everything that's going on the iPhone. So if iPhone freezes, I could just switch phones. Doesn't seem to be the case for uBer.


It works perfectly. Add the http://jailbreakvideo.ru/ repo in Cydia and install JVIcons. Works way better.


----------



## afrojoe824

PoorBasterd said:


> It works perfectly. Add the http://jailbreakvideo.ru/ repo in Cydia and install JVIcons. Works way better.


Yeah I did that. Thanks! finally works. I noticed I'm not getting pings and was paranoid. Checked rider app and it's just a bunch of cars. Phew. lol


----------



## Wyreless

Works flawlessly


----------



## ralphtheman

just joined you guys


----------



## ralphtheman

Anyone know how to see the riders destination before beginning the trip?


----------



## Kite325

I am on iOS 8.4; does anyone know of a solution to get the uber driver app working for that?


----------



## Mongol

ralphtheman said:


> Anyone know how to see the riders destination before beginning the trip?


Let me jnow if you find out How to seethe destination before Start the trip

Thanks


----------



## ralphtheman

I know there are few drivers that can still see the destination before beginning the trip. That applies to jailbroken phones only. Trying to ask around in getting the feature.


----------



## mouchers

Can anyone verify that it works on Pangu's semi Untehter jailbreak for 9.3.3 released yesterday 7/24/2016? I'd really like to update my device but not if Xcon 41 does't work.


----------



## mouchers

The original developer @oLunatiko of xCon has recommended that people stay away form xCon 41. He said there never has been a version 41 and could possibly even be malicious. (I never noticed anything suspicious) But those interested in the official beta can find it in his repo http://xcon.crazy.net xCon 42~beta2 Change log says iOS 9 support. Also read on reddit that it works on the Uber Partner app.


----------



## Bart McCoy

looks like iOS just plain sucks....


----------

